# Anyone Know Where I Can Get A New Set Of Front Stabilizers?



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

If making a big mistake where no one gets hurt is what it takes to make me a 'real' camper, then I'm officially in!!!!









While setting up at the penisula at Port St. Joe, FL, we had a bit of a mishap (insert understatement sign here!)

We were in a hurry to get the boys to the beach...

The trip down hwy 98 was way longer than expected, I had no idea that from Orange Beach, AL to Port St. Joe was 200 miles of essentially city driving. What I thought would take me 4 hours was just over 6!

Any way, we got here and the site that I had reserved on-line via reserveamerica.com was NOT going to fit my rig, I could barely navigate the campground to get back out. So they offered me another site, got to this one and it was great, easy in, large, all that. Just one thing...not paved, not gravel, sand...never set up in sand before!

Did I mention I have never set in sand before? Oh yeah, I have a 31 RQS, light as far as trailers go, but still over 8K loaded, right!?!?

Anyway, this is sand, did I mention sand?

We get it backed in PERFECT, fits like a dream. Get it leveled side to side, no problem there. But we are in a hurry and it is SAND!

Next...this is where I think I made my mistake...we disconnect. Did I mention we were in a hurry, running late and that it was SAND?

Next...we start to drop the stabilizers...first the curb side front, but then I remember I need just a little more on the street side front, so I pull it up just a little bit and drop the street side front good and snug and got the trailer leveled just like I want.

So I move to the back street side...in case I forgot to mention...it was sand!

Any way, as I go to drop the rear street side stabilizer...the whole dang thing starts to move forward!!!







My son said I grabbed the trailer to try to stop it, but unfortunately all that working out didn't pay off in this instance! The trailer shifted in the sand and rolled off my leveling blocks because...anyone guess what we forgot BECAUSE WE WERE IN A HURRY? I yelled look out, and luckily no one was anywhere near a moving part.

Yep...the wheel chocks! And that, combined with the fact that I had put too much on one stabilizer too soon, caused a catasrophic failure.

So, I was able to jack the trailer up out of the sand, not really sure how I managed that, but I did! The front stabilizers are beyond repair. Both of the screws are bent and unless someone on here can give me another way of fixing this, I am on my way to an RV store tomorrow for a new set.

So, any ideas on how to fix them?

Any body know a good place near here...Port St. Joe, FL?

Does this make me a 'real' camper?

Will flowers fix this with the DW...she says she's not upset, but we all know different.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Wow thats quite a story. I'm glad no one was hurt. What do you mean you couldn't hold back a 31 RQS!







I'm sure once the dust sand settles your DW will be laughing about this. I hope you can get those stabilizers fixed so it won't interfere with the rest of your trip. Let us know how it goes.

Brad

Edit: You're an Outbacker, it doesn't get any more "real" than that.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Wow. glad nobody was hurt.

Were you on sand or something??

I leave my BAL wheel chocks next to my OCL wrench for the ProPride. This reminds me to install them first, then unhook.

Good luck to you !!

DT


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

It shouldn't interfere too much, but we have extended our stay here and will shorten it at Daytona Beach probably. The odd thing is that we wanted to spend another day here, but they didn't have a spot, now they do. They decided to extend us, since the rig is not towable with two stabilizers stuck down!!!

Yeah, it was sand, must have forgotten to mention that!









We have BAL chocks, and they are going to be the first thing done once I put it in park and that very last thing undone before we leave.

Lessons learned!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Do you have the scissor type or the single arm type?

I have 3 of the single are type in my garage....you pay the shipping and they are yours at no cost.

I'm in zip code 97008 if you want to get an estimate for shipping fees.


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Do you have the scissor type or the single arm type?
> 
> I have 3 of the single are type in my garage....you pay the shipping and they are yours at no cost.
> 
> I'm in zip code 97008 if you want to get an estimate for shipping fees.


The scissor type that bolt onto the frame.

I found replacements at Camping World for about $70. They are about 180 miles away, but I am hoping to find something closer.

I really appreciate the offer.

Paul


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

As far as the wheel chocks go, the BAL chocks specifically say to wait till you are unhooked from the truck. I would also not rely on them completely. I have two of them, On of which is just about shot. I had it in another trailer of mine and the trailer rolled back (with the BAL chock in), and twisted the whole thing up. I now use a chock of wood cut to fit between the tires, and use the BAL just for stabilization.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the experience...









I'd unbolt the existing units and use portable stabilizers for the rest of the trip (or at least until you happen to drive by a Camping World). Prime would probably be something like these stack jacks:








I imagine you could get them at a lot of different places.

Also, you could always use a pair of hydraulic jacks (something like a 2 ton).

Worst case, you could pick up a set of jack stands at somewhere like Walmart or Lowes, or an auto parts store. Then raise up the tounge just past level, put in the jack stands and lower the tounge back down just until they are applying pressure on the frame.

Good luck!


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

There are a couple of RV dealers in Panama City which would be a lot closer than the CW in Gulf Breeze. Here is the contact info:

RV Connections
15th Street Location
RV Sales, Parts and Service
3926 East 15th St. (Hwy 98)
850-763-6910
Toll Free: 866-441-GORV

RV Connections
Highway 231 Location
RV Sales
1915 Highway 231 North 
850-763-9400 
Toll Free: 800-958-6886

RV Connections website says they are a Keystone dealer, so you may be in luck.
Yes, Port St. Joe doesn't have anything. They even only have one grocery store.....a Piggly Wiggly.
Hope this helps.

Bob


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

outback loft said:


> As far as the wheel chocks go, the BAL chocks specifically say to wait till you are unhooked from the truck. I would also not rely on them completely. I have two of them, On of which is just about shot. I had it in another trailer of mine and the trailer rolled back (with the BAL chock in), and twisted the whole thing up. *I now use a chock of wood cut to fit between the tires, and use the BAL just for stabilization.*


Very good point. If the site is unlevel, i also add tire chocks just to be safe.


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

I now have the BAL as well as regulary, under the wheel chocks in place at all 4 tires!

I will be detaching the stabilizers and calling the place mentioned above after they open at 8am. Wait it's eastern time here, they are open!

Paul


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

The stab-jacks on my trailer are the same as the ones on our old Coleman popup and I've seen them on a number of different trailers. I'd bet that almost any RV dealer would be able to get these, if they don't already have some in stock.

But just one question. Did you say that you were in SAND?









Mike


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

MO7Bs said:


> Wait it's eastern time here, they are open!


Port St. Joe is Eastern Time. Panama City is Central Time.

Bob


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

W4DRR said:


> Wait it's eastern time here, they are open!


Port St. Joe is Eastern Time. Panama City is Central Time.

Bob

[/quote]

Yeah, figured that out when I tried to call them just after that last post.









Anyway, drove to Panama City and got one new stabilizer...the computer said they had 3, but only one in stock. By the way, the 31 RQS, at least my 31 RQS, comes with a 30 inch jack. This is, according to the dealership, a standard keystone install on the bigger rigs.

So now I have a new jack, the other one I might be able to salvage with a cheater bar and hydrolic jack. The frame is straight and the screw is only slightly out of line, but I'll probably replace it at the next Outback service center I come across on my travels. Not knowing the full extent of the stresses it had to take.

If I can't get it to jack up when I'm ready to leave I will just take it off and use my truck jack at my next stop.

Thanks for all the advice and help.









And to clarify, yes it was on sand! Oh yeah, I also picked up a foot for my hitch, that would have helped yesterday too!

Paul


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Were you on sand? sounds like you were on sand but i have not been able to determine that yet....
Good luck, sounds like things are slowly coming together.


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Paul- Good to here no one got hurt and minimal damage to your TT.


----------



## kmsjs (Apr 14, 2008)

Stabilizers are just for that purpose. I would take them off, and leave them off until you can find replacements conviently located. Your trailer might be a bit rocky, but will be ok without them.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

College can be expensive sometimes. Lots of things to remember. Since i'm still somewhat new, I made myself a set-up list and a tear down list. So far, so good. I'm sure I'll have to pay the price one of these days.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Jeez Paul - I'm really sorry to hear about your unexpected expense and trouble! At least the Outback wasn't destroyed and not a hair on your head was hurt! I just love the fact that you are keeping us up to date on your trip! Hope it's smooth from here on out!









Michele


----------



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

Paul & Fam,

Glad to hear that no one was hurt, including the OB. Your post was vague, sounds like you were on sand.







Hope the remainder of your trip is uneventful. Glad you weren't on sand when that happened.








Eric & Judy


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your mishap.................But isn't Orange Beach just a beautiful area???

Was down there the other year and loved it!! Awesome State!!


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

I remember learning in Sunday School, long ago, that you should never set-up your camper on sinking sand. Now I know why.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Jack stands or something similar was the first thing that poped into my head..

Nathan had it all covered..









Carey


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

LOVE IT!! I guess I can now come clean and say I also need a new stablizer. Just one, though, as the other had not been put down before it started to roll! I also started to throw my body in front to stop it, but luckily there were still a few intelligent brains cells left that said - MOVE!! I did tweak the back quite a bit, but I was more worried about hitting the guys $700K motorhome across from me!!

Wow, what a feeling to get that off my chest. What else have I been holding back????

Azthroop









P.S. wheel chocks are now and forever the first thing I will ever do!


----------



## Juan (Mar 31, 2009)

FYI, I dropped my trailer this past weekend too. No damage though. It rolled back about a foot and the stabilizer jacks were down most of the way. It buried/crushed one of the wheel chocks. It only had chocks on one side because the other side was on wood to level the trailer. Scared me for about 30 seconds







. Of course, this happened at the SAND dunes in Oklahoma! I ordered BAL X-chocks as soon as I got home. Rookie mistake.....


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

Let's just blame the sand!









Thinking of changing my handle to 'SANDMAN'.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

MO7Bs said:


> Let's just blame the sand!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know that thought crossed my mind yesterday, I think you should.









Brad


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

bradnjess said:


> Let's just blame the sand!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know that thought crossed my mind yesterday, I think you should.









Brad
[/quote]

Being a moderator is fun sometimes, Just playing around but can we see the name as it should be?????


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

If you are ever in that situation again where the trailer starts to roll, yank on the break away cable to set the brakes.
Bob


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

Sayonara said:


> As far as the wheel chocks go, the BAL chocks specifically say to wait till you are unhooked from the truck. I would also not rely on them completely. I have two of them, On of which is just about shot. I had it in another trailer of mine and the trailer rolled back (with the BAL chock in), and twisted the whole thing up. *I now use a chock of wood cut to fit between the tires, and use the BAL just for stabilization.*


Very good point. If the site is unlevel, i also add tire chocks just to be safe.
[/quote]

Although I spend a lot of time on the sand, and have never had problems with rolling there. Even Memorial weekend, the back of the trailer was on the ground and the front was 2-1/2 feet in the air.(yes the site sloped forward that much.)


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

outback loft said:


> As far as the wheel chocks go, the BAL chocks specifically say to wait till you are unhooked from the truck. I would also not rely on them completely. I have two of them, On of which is just about shot. I had it in another trailer of mine and the trailer rolled back (with the BAL chock in), and twisted the whole thing up. *I now use a chock of wood cut to fit between the tires, and use the BAL just for stabilization.*


Very good point. If the site is unlevel, i also add tire chocks just to be safe.
[/quote]

Although I spend a lot of time on the sand, and have never had problems with rolling there. Even Memorial weekend, the back of the trailer was on the ground and the front was 2-1/2 feet in the air.(yes the site sloped forward that much.)
[/quote]

Guess I'm coming clean...

I am probably blaming the sand a little too much and the fact that I didn't chock the wheels first not enough.

But I still was in SAND!!

By the way, the site I had in Orlando was actually very sandy as well, and had a good slope to it. And, no, I didn't have another rolling incident. Could be that I chocked the wheels first. It was actually kinda funny, I had the BAL chocks in the wheels, boards in front of each tire on one side and those little plastic do dads on the other. Still flinched everytime the darn thing moved for the first hour or so!!























Paul


----------

